

Google solves 'dicky ticker' mystery - ubasu
http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/news/8941688.Google_solves__dicky_ticker__mystery/

======
hugh3
Ah, the good ol' google-your-own-symptoms approach to medicine.

I'm sure that for every correct diagnosis it produces three dozen folks who
are pretty sure that their headache is brain cancer.

